# citric acid



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

hii guys

Is there a cheap sourceto buy citric acid in bulk? i just bought a diy co2 system on ebay for my 10g

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271059386143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

citric acid seems expensive,,, 

can i just use yeast/sugar on this set up? if i put sugar in bottle A, and yeast in bottle B..can yeast/sugar method produce enough pressure to pull sugar water from bottle A like the citric/soda method? will yeast starve in bottle B? lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diy*

yes if u use the search button on top and type in diy recipes ,or if google it ,i cant remember what the portions are but i use to only use water /yeast and sugar .just can not remember the exact .i moved on to a co2 system.
cheers


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you go to Jewish and/or Eastern European grocery stores, you will find it in the cooking section, labelled as "sour salt." It is used in making borscht.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

characinfan said:


> If you go to Jewish and/or Eastern European grocery stores, you will find it in the cooking section, labelled as "sour salt." It is used in making borscht.


thx. i hope they're not expensive, from what i heard on chinese forum, 200g of citric acid can last around nearly 1 month with 1bps. i hope the material cost is approx same as yeast/sugar method


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/citric-acid-anhydrous-uspfcc-p-535.html

powdered form and very cheap. I've used the acid in the past to control ph levels in my tanks but monitoring it was a pain.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

arc said:


> http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/citric-acid-anhydrous-uspfcc-p-535.html
> 
> powdered form and very cheap. I've used the acid in the past to control ph levels in my tanks but monitoring it was a pain.


thats a great price thx a lot. i hope shipping cost less


----------

